# My Monster 30' Frontosa Tank!!!



## karatejo

Here are some pics of the monster tank that was installed in a Hotel in Jersey near my house. It is open to none resident and I often go there for a coffee to take in the view of the Marina and especially to look at the 30' Fish tank. It has a mixture of fish. Frontosa Burundi, Malawi and some Parrots. If I had it my way it will be all Frontosa  
Iâ€™m going to try and sell all my babies from now on to the hotel tank so I can watch my own fish swimming around in this awesome tank. At least I know they will have a good home 8) 8) 8) It actually has hardly any fish in it which is a shame but im hoping to give them my next batch of around 70 Fry.

oh Look out for the 7 Striped Burindi only noticed it yesterday :roll:










Pic of Tank my son in foreground for scale. Hes 3.










The tank is around 30' long about 7' to 8' deep and around 5' wide  I once dreamt I owned it.
How sad am I :lol:










Side view. This needs to be turned 180










Some of the guys in there










7 Striped Burindi?










The Radisons Hotel










View from Hotel Marina










My Island near the Sea where I live in Jersey. The real Jersey that is not New Jersey. Its an Island by France in the English Channel. Only 9 by 5 miles and yes we have cars :lol: :lol: :lol:










Castle Key view

Thanks all hope you enjoyed.


----------



## Fogelhund

Nice tank size... weird mix.


----------



## Tangalawirifts

Now that's what I'm talking about...Bring the lakes to us!


----------



## letstalkfish

nice tank isnt the 7 strip a kigoma? An All frontosa tank in a 30 foot tank would be awesome.


----------



## letstalkfish

nice tank isnt the 7 strip a kigoma? An All frontosa tank in a 30 foot tank would be awesome.


----------



## Matt1986

letstalkfish said:


> nice tank isnt the 7 strip a kigoma?


Quite likely since it has a hint of yellow in the dorsal fin. Pity they've decided to mix localities, let alone lakes and abominations (in the case of the Parrots). It would look incredible as an all Frontosa tank :drooling:


----------



## becadavies

The 7 stripe in that pic is not a Kigoma.

It is a Burundi with 7 stripes (crossed/poorly bred) :thumb:

Nice tank though :drooling:


----------



## bachelor

agreed it is just a burundi with 7 stripes. this happens in the wild, usually on one side, but it can happen on both. I kigoma has a different mask with a cheek patch like a racoon. All the same, rad tank. Can't believe for that kinda money they didn't stock it with zaires though! Still nice burundi though :thumb:


----------



## Razzo

Next time, could you get some close up pics of their big rocks?


----------



## Husnain

Its so big, one can even swim with those Frontosa. . .


----------



## Rickylbc

Very nice tank.


----------



## cichlidman16yearsold

i want a tank that big i could put all my fish it that thing how many gal is it do you think
:thumb:  :fish: 
i give this tank props and who ever built it to 
good thing to look at to better than tv opcorn:


----------



## markscichlids

imagine doing a water change on that badboy!


----------



## karatejo

Hi all;

Iâ€™ve got a batch of around 30 Frontosa Burundi Fry that Im hoping to sell to the Hotel to put into the tank. To be honest I would practically give them away just to see my own fish in this awesome tank. I found another link that somebody posted when I first posted about this tank about a year ago. I have no idea how many litres or gallons it contains. The rocks arnt real they are all fake and are made out of some sort of foam material.

http://www.thisisjersey.com/2007/03/07/ ... -memories/


----------



## Dark_Magic

WOW!!!


----------



## dogofwar

I'd bet that someone has a service contract for maintaining it. Find out from the hotel.. and contact who ever's taking care of it about your fish.

To the Parrots are "abominations" guy - please chill. The intent of the tank is to present an aesthetically pleasing display... not a native biotype. As someone who has run a maintenance service, blood parrots are some of the most popular fish chosen by people who hire maintenance services to create a pretty tank for them... I'm sure that's the case here.

Matt


----------



## ssondubs

My calculations show the tank is 20,160 gallons


----------



## redblufffishguy

SSon, thats a little high, with the size of 360" L x 60" W x 96" H, and assuming the glass is 1" thick, the tank would hold 8710.8 gallons (that is if my Aquarium volume calculator conversion software is accurate).


----------



## ssondubs

I'm not sure how I ended up with that number. At least my formula is good. L x W x H ÃƒÂ· 231 = volume


----------



## redblufffishguy

I am sure it is because you are awestruck like the rest of us.....a 20000 gallon tank would be awesome!!!!


----------



## Cichlid Power

Wow that is awesome!


----------



## karatejo

Guys the tank is actually solid moulded glass. Its the largest single fish tank in Europe. Its moulded from one piece of solid tough Glass and is 5inch thick all the way around!!! It weighs 7 tons when empty!!! I have contacted the Engineer based at the Hotel who looks after it. He will get back to me tommorow as I have around 35 baby Frontoas Burundi for sale. Fingers Xd.

Cheers


----------



## Dotti90

wow you could do laps in that pool xD


----------



## 6footer

*** been to innisfail on my way to tully rafting woo... beautiful part of australia
oh and that tank is awesome


----------



## ssondubs

That would be my dream tank...fronts would be awesome but also a tang community would look great!


----------



## FishAreFriends

One day my friends, one day...Lets us know what happens when you try to sell/give your fry to the hotel. Id be interested to hear what they say.


----------



## josmoloco

That is huge, and amazing looking!


----------



## karatejo

To be honest *** been wholly disappointed with them. I contacted the Engineer of the Hotel that looks after it. He sub contracts to a company called "New Era" in the UK. The first initial phone call I gave him he didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t call me back, so I was patient, I called him a week later, he said he would call me back, I called him a 3rd time, he apologized and we had a conversation. Apparently heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d been on to his suppliers and theyÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d told him that the fish will all get too big and become aggressive? :? I said what "Frontosa?Ã¢â‚¬Â


----------



## fiupntballr

Im kind of upset with you.....

you went about it all wrong...
next time just run in and throw the fish in there without them looking


----------



## karatejo

The thought did cross my mind lol

:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## fiupntballr

Id love to see them scuba diving in trying to catch them!

LOL


----------



## 6footer

fiupntballr said:


> Im kind of upset with you.....
> 
> you went about it all wrong...
> next time just run in and throw the fish in there without them looking


i agree. it would be next to impossoble to catch fish in that tank. i think you should take it upon yourself to slowly but stealthly stock that tank or not doing so will dissapoint all of us but more importantly you will let yourself down. 
you dont want this burden


----------

